# Wartungs- Instandhaltungsangaben in Betriebsanleitung



## stevenn (11 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Zum Überblick, wir bauen z.B. solche Prüfstände
https://www.landwirt.com/Claas-testet-Traktoren-in-Trang%E9-F,,15679,,Bericht.html
https://www.toyota-motorsport.com/de/services-de/research-development-de/transmission-test-system-de
also Sondermaschinenbau und selten ist ein Prüfstand, wie der andere.

ich überprüfe gerade welche Informationen wir zwingend nach Maschinenrichtlinie (MRL) den Kunden geben und dementsprechend auch übersetzen müssen.

Hierfür relevant sind natürlich die Kapitel *1.6, 1.7, 1.7.4.2.* und natürlich der *dritte Absatz von 1.7.4 *aus der MRL.
_dritter Absatz 1.7.4:
"Abweichend von den vorstehenden Bestimmungen kann die Wartungsanleitung, die
zur Verwendung durch vom Hersteller oder von seinem Bevollmächtigten
beauftragtes Fachpersonal bestimmt ist, in nur einer Sprache der Gemeinschaft
abgefasst werden, die von diesem Fachpersonal verstanden wird."  _

Wenn nun zum Beispiel täglich Riemen geschmiert werden müssen, dann muss ich dies beschreiben und übersetzen (ich denke das ist nicht zumutbar, dass dafür eine Fachfirma zu holen ist). Aber wie ist es zum Beispiel, wenn jährlich / alle zwei Jahre eine Gelenkwelle getauscht werden muss. kann ich in die Betriebsanleitung schreiben, dass dies nur durch uns durchzuführen ist und spare mir so die Angabe/Beschreibung wie der Gelenkwellentausch passieren muss? 

Das ist jetzt eine grundsätzliche Frage und kann auf alles angewendet werden. 
*Kann ich sagen du darfst dies oder jenes nicht tun und deswegen bekommst du auch keine Beschreibung?*

Als Beispiel ( ich weiß, fällt beides nicht unter die MRL) eine Waschmaschine oder ein Auto.

Waschmaschine:
1.Warum gibt es zu meiner Waschmaschine keinen Schaltplan, damit diese repariert werden kann?

Auto:
1. Warum ist ein Ölwechsel nicht beschrieben?
2. Warum ist bei meinem Auto der Wechsel der Abblendlichtbirne nicht beschrieben?
3. Fahren Sie für dies oder jenes in eine Fachwerkstatt.

Darf ich diese Dinge nicht tun?
zusätzlich hindert mich ja auch niemand diese Dinge zu tun, obwohl ich keine Beschreibung habe.

Also zur Ursprungsfrage zurück. Darf ich Tätigkeiten ausschließen, die nur der Instandhaltung oder der Wartung dienen (also nicht zum normalen Maschinengebrauch) und muss diese Tätigkeiten somit auch nicht beschreiben?


----------



## Plan_B (11 März 2019)

Tätigkeiten dürfen nur durch dafür ausgebildetes Personal durchgeführt werden (DGUV-RL; BetrSichVO). Ich denke, aus diesem Grund gibts für die Waschmaschine kienen Schaltplan sondern erstens vorstehenden Hinweis und zweitens eine globale Fehlerbeschreibung mit der Handlungsrichtlinie "Service verständigen".
Ist beim Auto genauso.

Eine Maschine, die Du in den Verkehr bringst könntest Du genauso behandeln, wenn Deine Serviceabteilung entsprechend aufgestellt ist. Ansonsten sollten normale Wartungstätigkeiten schon beschrieben werden, da auch die Wartung "normaler Gebrauch" ist.

Eine externe Fachfirma müsste ja genaugenommen erstmal eine Wartungsanleitung bei Euch anfordern. Also musst Du die in allen Fällen schreiben.  Natürlich ganz eng betrachtet...


----------



## Blockmove (11 März 2019)

Du darfst die notwendige Qualifikation für das Personal vorgeben und deine Anleitung gemäß der Qualifikation auch erstellen.
Wenn also der Bediener einen Ölwechsel durchführen darf, dann muss die Anleitung wesentlich detailierter sein als wenn nur ein ausgebildeteter Facharbeiter dies tun darf.
Beim Bediener brauchst du vielleicht eine bebilderte Anleitung mit mit allen Schritten und Vorgaben, beim Facharbeiter reicht der Satz "Ölwechsel alle 6 Monate mit 15W40".
Du kannst eine Art Matrix mit Tätigkeit und notwendiger Qualifikation erstellen.

Instandhaltungsanleitungen findet man eher selten in der CE-Doku.
Hier werden meist nur allgemeine Themen abgehandelt.
Also: Vor Instandhaltung Hauptschalter aus und nur durch qualifiziertes, unterwiesenes  und geschultes Personal...

Wartung und Instandhaltung sind aber auch Themen die bei den Vertragsverhandlungen besprochen werden sollten.


----------



## stevenn (12 März 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.
bisher hat unsere Firma auch immer alle Datenblätter von auch zum Beispiel Ethercat-Koppler in Papier mitgeliefert (https://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/buskopl.htm)
diese Notwendigkeit sehe ich nicht. Denn damit einher geht dann auch immer das Thema Übersetzung dieser Dokumente. Seht ihr die Notwendigkeit, solche (für den normalen Gebrauch gar nicht nützliche) Dokumente in papierform oder digital mitzuliefern? Diese sind nur für Instandhaltung wichtig.

@andy: und was siehst du als "normale Wartungstätigkeiten"? wo ist da die Grenze? wöchentliche, monatliche, halbjährliche Tätigkeiten?

@dieter: du denkst in dieser Hinsicht genau wie ich. Eine Idee ist auch, solche Informationen dann eben bei den Vertragsverhandlungen zu verkaufen und nicht, wie wir es bis jetzt gemacht haben, kostenlos mitliefern


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 März 2019)

> bisher hat unsere Firma auch immer alle Datenblätter von auch zum Beispiel Ethercat-Koppler in Papier mitgeliefert (https://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?...at/buskopl.htm)
> diese Notwendigkeit sehe ich nicht.


Eine bekannte Masche, damit der Ordner bei der Übergabe schön dick und gefüllt ist und was hermacht.


----------



## stevenn (12 März 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eine bekannte Masche, damit der Ordner bei der Übergabe schön dick und gefüllt ist und was hermacht.


wie wollen das nicht mehr, es soll nur noch das rein, was rein muss


----------



## Plan_B (12 März 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> Vund was siehst du als "normale Wartungstätigkeiten"? wo ist da die Grenze? wöchentliche, monatliche, halbjährliche Tätigkeiten?



Ich habe nur versucht den Unterschied zu Deinen Vergleichsbeispielen herauszuarbeiten. Wie gesagt: ganz eng betrachtet.
Aus gutem Grund ist  für CE erstmal nur eine "Betriebsanleitung" erforderlich. In dieser kann - schon und vor allem aus Gewährleistungsgründen- auf zwingend erforderliche Wartungsarbeiten *benennend* eingegangen werden. Die detaillierte Ausführung der "Wartungsanleitung" kenne ich auch nur als meistens kostenpflichtige Zugabe.


----------

